# Lethargic chicken



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a hen who isn't the youngest who has been lethargic in the last week . She is still eating and drinking with little enthusiasm . I did how ever find some fowl smelling gunk under one of her wing. I cleaned and have been putting vet powder on it . My local vets are good for cats and dogs but hens they are not brill on. Their opinion would be pts. 
So now she appears thinning still eating , no bad smell and generally potters around and sort off rests and sleeps a lot. 
To me she looks frail but eats drinks xx


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

If she's over 5 years it may just be "time".


----------

